# Apple TV and Harmony 700



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

I just picked up a Harmony 700 (wish I hadn't waited so long to get on the Harmony bandwagon) and a 2nd Gen Apple TV.

Can anyone tell me how to get the Harmony to work the Apple TV without having to "unpair" each time? When I get the Harmony to work the Apple TV, it won't work the volume buttons on my receiver.

I want to set up the Harmony so when I choose that activity, the remote works the Apple TV with no further steps. I have the Apple TV selected as a Media Center PC.

Any assistance will be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Rather curious myself, I'm interested in picking up an AppleTV but not if it won't work with the Harmony.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Rather curious myself, I'm interested in picking up an AppleTV but not if it won't work with the Harmony.


I've had the ATV for two days. I love it. It works with the Harmony, but you have to reactivate it each time. There must be a solution to this issue. Hopefully someone will come through.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

There are two parts to getting a Harmony to work. First you need to define the device and then the activity. Under the activity you can choose which devices (and which functions for those devices) are mapped to each key. There are defaults, but every key can be customized. I don't know if the new Apple TV uses the same keys as the older one, but the old one is in the Logitech database (it controls some functions on my Mac Mini).


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I use the Apple TV with my Harmony 650. You just can not pair the remote to the Apple TV. The up, down, right, left and Menu commands work fine to operate it.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Phil T said:


> I use the Apple TV with my Harmony 650. You just can not pair the remote to the Apple TV. The up, down, right, left and Menu commands work fine to operate it.


I got that to work, but everytime I switch to the Apple TV activity I have to unpair the Harmony. I'm looking for a permanent fix that doesn't require unpairing every time.


----------



## PatentBoy (Feb 14, 2007)

Works with my Harmony 900, don't see why it wouldn't work with the remainder of the Harmony lineup.

Set up the device as a Media Center PC, Manufacture = Apple, Device = Apple TV

Don't know what you specifically mean by 'reactivate', but I've never had any issues - it just works. While you can pair the harmony remote with the Apple TV, you are not required to do so. This will work with first gen Apple TVs, as well as any other device which requires Apple's remote, e.g. Mac laptops.

BTW - Logitech has a support doc which describes how to set up the remote to control two Apple TV devices, if needed.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

"PatentBoy" said:


> Works with my Harmony 900, don't see why it wouldn't work with the remainder of the Harmony lineup.
> 
> Set up the device as a Media Center PC, Manufacture = Apple, Device = Apple TV
> 
> ...


What I mean is that I have to unpair the Harmony every time I go to use the Apple TV. Otherwise it won't work.


----------



## PatentBoy (Feb 14, 2007)

davemayo said:


> What I mean is that I have to unpair the Harmony every time I go to use the Apple TV. Otherwise it won't work.


I see. Do you have more than one Apple device to control? If not, I wouldn't pair the remote in the first place - not required.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

PatentBoy said:


> I see. Do you have more than one Apple device to control? If not, I wouldn't pair the remote in the first place - not required.


No I don't. I'm not pairing it. What happens is, each time I start the Apple TV activity the Harmony won't work unless I "unpair" it, even though I haven't paired it in the first place.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

"davemayo" said:


> No I don't. I'm not pairing it. What happens is, each time I start the Apple TV activity the Harmony won't work unless I "unpair" it, even though I haven't paired it in the first place.


Strange, I am not having that issue with the 650.


----------



## PatentBoy (Feb 14, 2007)

davemayo said:


> No I don't. I'm not pairing it. What happens is, each time I start the Apple TV activity the Harmony won't work unless I "unpair" it, even though I haven't paired it in the first place.


I'm not having this problem either, and really don't know what the issue could be. The only suggestion I have is to unpair the Apple's remote(s) with the ATV as well, if applicable.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

PatentBoy said:


> I'm not having this problem either, and really don't know what the issue could be. The only suggestion I have is to unpair the Apple's remote(s) with the ATV as well, if applicable.


Tried that too. Didn't help.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

I set it up so that when I end the activity it does not put the Apple TV into standby. When I start that activity again, the remote works. I set up my wife's laptop to share her music with the Apple TV. Very cool.


----------



## PatentBoy (Feb 14, 2007)

davemayo said:


> I set it up so that when I end the activity it does not put the Apple TV into standby. When I start that activity again, the remote works. I set up my wife's laptop to share her music with the Apple TV. Very cool.


Thanks for the update.

I reviewed my Apple TV activity and I do not have any actions taken when the activity closes, e.g. nothing happens when I end the activity.

The weird thing is that when I do end the activity the Apple TV goes to the main menu - I don't know how that is initiated by the remote.

Anyway, glad to see everything is working for you now.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

It is still flakey. Sometimes it works, sometimes I have to pair it again. Annoying. 

I've started using the iPad Apple TV remote app. Much better and works every time.


----------

